# Amazon Echo



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Dear old Dad decided he wanted an Echo. So I ordered him one . Now I was obligated to help him. What a PIA!

They want it basically for music. 

I told him he should find someone else to install it, but Oh no, it's got to be me! I was there for 2 hours. His neighbor stopped by and did eventually do the whole thing.

My father has an Apple tablet. I do not know apple, and I do not know apple tablet. He needed an Amazon Password. He said he doesn't have amazon. But amazon said he did. So they have to email you a link for it. I get the link. Now I can get to the Echo installation. But could not get it to go thru. It ended up being a circle of re entering . Finally I got to where Echo could pick up the wifi. Only dad does not know his cable's password. The neighbor checks the back of the modem and it's not there. So a call to the cable company. 

Now I tell dad it's 7pm and I haven't had dinner. He said give him a few more minutes. So we put the number in and still can't get Echo the wifi. I can get his wifi on my phone with the new password. So I can't do anymore (or can't do more of nothing) and go home. An hour later he calls and tells me the neighbor came back and it's working. 

These things are not the easiest to setup. It would have been better if I had been doing it on my android tablet. 

They also make it appear as tho Echo can control your lights and turn things on and off. For this you need a $30.00 plug adapter for each item. The Echo itself is pretty interesting. It's actually like Siri and can play any song you ask it to. The speaker on it is excellent.

Just my experience with it. And no, I don't want one!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't like the idea of having everything tied in to wifi. They simply have not done enough to protect those devices from hacking. 

I can't wait to hear how many smart homes have been broken in to because the locks were hacked.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't want or need "smart devices/appliances".I don't want things collecting information on me and sending it to God knows where to be used God knows how.I don't even like the grocery store keeping track of what I buy and then sending me coupons based on what I buy.I got the camera on my laptop covered with duct tape and the microphone off.Big Brother is watching you....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

One of the big hacks that happened some months ago was by utilizing wifi capable appliances and the like. I wonder how many people stop and think about that before having to have the latest and greatest release.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's true. Any of my online things that has to deal with money gets better passwords and a change every few months. Other than that, if I shop for something, I get bombarded with ads for the item. Drives me nuts because I want more!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Karen. That's why they do it. Adblocker is a wonderful thing. I have no clue if they're targeting me or not because I can't see them.


----------

